
OCD: My Amazing Superpower That Threatens to Destroy Me - Idaho13
https://overexamined.life/ocd-amazing-superpower/
======
Idaho13
The ability to pay obsessive-compulsive attention to details has brought me
more success and mental anguish than any other personality trait. My owner's
guide to OCD.

